

All-Glass Bathrooms: users can see out, but passersby can't see in - cantrevealname
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/11/all-glass-bathrooms-debut-in-texas-town/

======
ck2
My prescription glasses came with a polarizing filter that can see through
some one-way glass.

So good luck with this, not sure who was sold on the idea but they need their
head and budget examined.

------
qubot
Here's what you do:

Gather as many friends as you can and get an idea of where the toilet is when
the room is vacant. Wait off to the side until the restroom is occupied,
ideally by someone who looks like they had to settle.

Completely surround the room and stare towards the toilet. Make sure some of
you are licking their lips, raising their eyebrows or slowly groping
themselves. Bonus points if occupant is not actually on toilet.

The cameras? Oh yeah, I forgot that we care about privacy.

